# more info for Ft Myers dojos



## bturner20 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello again,


Thanks for those who responded to my earlier question.  I observed a kenpo class tonight, and I will admit I'm not sure it's right for me.  (Previous training was in Shotokan/TKD and Shorei Goju ryu karate)  In doing more researching, I have found a Shito ryu karate school in Cape Coral:

www.kobayashidojo.com

Can anyone tell me about this school?  Is it a good place to train? I'm not interested in belts or showing off at tournaments.  Also, what can you tell me about kenpo?  What I saw seemed like very weak karate, not much power coming from the hips, and not much in the way of "whipping action" in the techniques.  Obviously, one class is not much evidence to base an opinion on, so any help would be greatly appreciated in understanding this art. (I tried searching the forums, they didn't seem to adress this question.)

Brian


----------

